# Heinkel He51



## Snautzer01 (Sep 29, 2015)




----------



## Wurger (Sep 29, 2015)




----------



## Gnomey (Sep 29, 2015)

Good shot!


----------



## nuuumannn (Oct 4, 2015)

The three sitting chaps look slightly uncomfortable surrounded by so many officers...


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 16, 2015)

6.(l.)/JG132 Gotha 1938


----------



## Wurger (Nov 16, 2015)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 2, 2016)




----------



## Wurger (Feb 2, 2016)

A kite for Jan.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 10, 2016)

Airfield Juchnev Ostfront


----------



## Wurger (Nov 11, 2016)




----------



## Old Wizard (Nov 11, 2016)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 17, 2017)




----------



## Wurger (Jan 17, 2017)




----------



## Old Wizard (Jan 17, 2017)




----------



## fubar57 (Jan 18, 2017)

Cool


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 23, 2019)

Orig. Foto, Luftwaffe Flugzeug, Heinkel He-51 Jagdflugzeug, Jaeger am Feld | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Apr 23, 2019)




----------



## nuuumannn (Apr 23, 2019)

Post #9 is an Arado Ar 68.


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 23, 2019)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 8, 2019)

Foto Heinkel He 51 Doppeldecker Flugzeug der Luftwaffe auf Flughafen .... !


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 8, 2019)

Foto: Deutsches Militär-Schul-Flugzeug mit Kennung S7 + Y auf Flugplatz im 2.WK | eBay


----------



## Wurger (May 8, 2019)




----------



## Gnomey (May 8, 2019)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 27, 2019)

Foto, AK, Jagdstaffel im Fluge 1936 (N)20660 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 27, 2019)

Foto, AK, Jagd Einsitzer, 1936 (N)20660 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Jul 31, 2019)




----------



## Mainly28s (Aug 1, 2019)

Snautzer01 said:


> Foto, AK, Jagd Einsitzer, 1936 (N)20660 | eBay
> 
> View attachment 546278


How funny- this is one of the two planes I plan to choose from for my next GB- as flown by Major Kurt von Doring, WW1 ace, in 1936.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 5, 2019)

Foto Legion Condor Spanien Flugplatz La Senia Cenia Flugzeug Heinkel He 51 | eBay


----------



## fubar57 (Aug 5, 2019)

Nice


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 19, 2019)

Foto, Legion Condor, 4./LN 88, Flugzeug, Me 145, Flugplatz Burgos, Spanien 20863 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 19, 2019)




----------



## Gnomey (Oct 20, 2019)

Nice shots!


----------



## fubar57 (Oct 23, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 21, 2020)

Foto WK2 Flugplatz Aufstellung Jagdstaffel Wehrmacht Heinkel Kennung Polen B1.4 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 21, 2020)

Foto Heinkel He 51 Jagd flugzeug auf Schwimmer | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 21, 2020)

Foto Heinkel He 51 Jagd flugzeuge | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Feb 21, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 21, 2020)

Foto Heinkel He 51 Jagd flugzeug | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Feb 21, 2020)




----------



## Crimea_River (Feb 21, 2020)

Good pics.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 23, 2020)

orig. Foto Flugzeug Heinkel He 51 Aufschrift "Falke" Flugzeugführer Pilot | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 23, 2020)




----------



## Crimea_River (Feb 23, 2020)

Last photo makes this airplane scale quite large.


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 25, 2020)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 28, 2020)

Alfaro Feldflugplatz Geschwader Flugzeug Legion Condor 1936 Mickey Mouse | eBay

1 st pic: We flew three to four ground support missions a day at very low level - Legion Condor

Galland 's ride i think notice difference in cross.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 13, 2020)

Foto, Nachl. Pilot Legion Condor, Flugpl. Sanjurjo, Bomben an He 51, 5026-631 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 30, 2021)

Orig. Foto Flugzeug Heinkel He 51 mit Kennung "D-IHIF" am Flugplatz | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 30, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 17, 2021)

Foto WKII Wehrmacht Luftwaffe Flugzeugführerschule Crailsheim Heinkel He51 F1.35 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 17, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 30, 2021)

Legion Condor 3Staffel Jagdgruppe 88 Flugzeug StaffelabzeichenFlugplatz Orzales | eBay


Entdecken Sie Legion Condor 3Staffel Jagdgruppe 88 Flugzeug StaffelabzeichenFlugplatz Orzales in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 30, 2021)

Legion Condor 3 Staffel Jagdgruppe Geschwaderabzeichen Heinkel He51 in Sariñena | eBay


Entdecken Sie Legion Condor 3 Staffel Jagdgruppe Geschwaderabzeichen Heinkel He51 in Sariñena in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 30, 2021)




----------



## fubar57 (Jul 1, 2021)

Snautzer01 said:


> Legion Condor 3 Staffel Jagdgruppe Geschwaderabzeichen Heinkel He51 in Sariñena | eBay
> 
> 
> Entdecken Sie Legion Condor 3 Staffel Jagdgruppe Geschwaderabzeichen Heinkel He51 in Sariñena in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!
> ...


Someone needs to make a decal sheet of these markings


----------



## Graeme (Jul 1, 2021)

Snautzer01 said:


> Foto, Nachl. Pilot Legion Condor, Flugpl. Sanjurjo, Bomben an He 51, 5026-631 | eBay
> 
> View attachment 581189


Dunno what it is - but it's certainly not a Heinkel He 51.


----------



## Graeme (Jul 1, 2021)

Probably the Aero A-101.









Aero A.101 - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GTX (Jul 2, 2021)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 16, 2022)

J35 Foto LW Doppeldecker Jagd Flugzeug Heinkel He 51 Nr. 3 Motor Reparatur | eBay


Entdecken Sie J35 Foto LW Doppeldecker Jagd Flugzeug Heinkel He 51 Nr. 3 Motor Reparatur in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 16, 2022)

J34 Foto LW Doppeldecker Jagd Flugzeug Heinkel He 51 Nr. 8 Mercedes Tankwagen | eBay


Entdecken Sie J34 Foto LW Doppeldecker Jagd Flugzeug Heinkel He 51 Nr. 8 Mercedes Tankwagen in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 16, 2022)




----------



## Graeme (Feb 18, 2022)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 20, 2022)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 2, 2022)

S2+K87 Jagdgeschwader Richthofen 1937 Berlin Gatow tail wrknr 2141 , belly tank 2111



















Jagdmaschine kodiert S2+K87 d. Jagdgeschwader Richthofen 1937 Berlin Gatow ! | eBay


Entdecken Sie Jagdmaschine kodiert S2+K87 d. Jagdgeschwader Richthofen 1937 Berlin Gatow ! in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 2, 2022)

Jagdgeschwader Richthofen Fliegergruppe Damm am 25-07-1935 Thursday



















Jagdmaschine d. Jagdgeschwader Richthofen Fliegergruppe DAMM am 25.07.1935 ! | eBay


Entdecken Sie Jagdmaschine d. Jagdgeschwader Richthofen Fliegergruppe DAMM am 25.07.1935 ! in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 2, 2022)




----------



## Gnomey (May 4, 2022)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 18, 2022)

Galland ?



















Foto Spanien 1938 Legion Condor, HE51 Galland Flugzeug, Micky Mouse Wappen, TOPP | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto Spanien 1938 Legion Condor, HE51 Galland Flugzeug, Micky Mouse Wappen, TOPP in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 18, 2022)

Possible. However the He 51B-1 flown by Dr. Heinrich Neumann, the Legion Condor’s flight surgeon has a similar emblem applied.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 7, 2022)

872 51+A12














Foto Luftwaffe Doppeldecker mit Staffelwappen und Kennung 51-A12 | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto Luftwaffe Doppeldecker mit Staffelwappen und Kennung 51-A12 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 7, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 14, 2022)

Original Foto Jagdeinsitzer Heinkel HE51 | eBay


Entdecken Sie Original Foto Jagdeinsitzer Heinkel HE51 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 15, 2022)




----------



## Gnomey (Aug 15, 2022)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 2, 2022)

Condor














Foto Spanien, Heinkel 51 mit Bombe, Legion Condor Flugzeug, TOP HE51 TOPPPP | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto Spanien, Heinkel 51 mit Bombe, Legion Condor Flugzeug, TOP HE51 TOPPPP in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 2, 2022)

Condor














Foto Spanien, Heinkel 51 mit Bombe, Legion Condor Flugzeug, TOP HE51 | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto Spanien, Heinkel 51 mit Bombe, Legion Condor Flugzeug, TOP HE51 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 2, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 19, 2022)

LP+OC












Foto LW Soldat Flugzeug Plane Kennung Doppeldecker HE51 Heinkel Aufklärer A15 | eBay
Foto LW Soldat Flugzeug Plane Kennung Doppeldecker HE51 Heinkel Aufklärer A13 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 19, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 25, 2022)

Spain Condor













S375 Foto Wehrmacht LC Legion Condor Spanien Flugzeug He70 Pilot Top Kennung ! | eBay


Entdecken Sie S375 Foto Wehrmacht LC Legion Condor Spanien Flugzeug He70 Pilot Top Kennung ! in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 25, 2022)




----------

